# Just did my first EVER smoke with an AMNTS and everything was going great - until it caught fire!



## Hauser (Jul 7, 2018)

I started early this morning in 75F weather and no wind with my new AMNTS loaded with hickory pellets from BBQ Delight, lit it up and blew it out once the flame was going for a few minutes, then put it under the grill grates in my trusty Napoleon Prestige P500 gas grill and loaded up the main and top racks with cheese, butter, Goldfish, pretzels, almonds, Bits’n’Bites and Wavy Lays for my first ever smoke! 

Everything was going great for the first 3 hours with the AMNTS until I peeked out on my deck and noticed the smoke was way too clear, I opened the grill and found the pellets had caught fire and had also set fire to the pretzels directly overhead! Fortunately they weren’t lit long and didn’t ruin the othe food on the grill so it was still mostly a success, but I was wondering if there’s a best-practices to keeping the AMNTS from catching fire during a cook?

I was thinking of spritzing the pellets with water every hour or something but would love some advice as I’d like to use it tomorrow on a HOT grill and at this point I’m not confident I can keep the whole thing from bursting into flames!


----------



## texomakid (Jul 7, 2018)

I've never had that happen but I've never used those pellets.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2018)

That is really strange.
I have never heard of that happening before, when there is no heat involved.
I think I would stick with the pellets from Amazen Products.
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 7, 2018)

I haven't used the tube, but what comes to mind is; was there alot of saw dust in the tube along with pellets, and did you have it near an open vent? I can see how alot of air flow+loose saw dust would cause it to flame up. Hopefully some one else can chime in who uses the tray. <Glad you saved most of the cook>

Also are you sure there wasn't particles from the food drifting down? I can't see what would have or how.. but that's the only thing that pops to mind. I suspect the culprit is simply to much air flow and sawdust from the pellets or some thing.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2018)

Haven't experienced that, there must have been a wind gust that caught your vent just right. 

Chris


----------



## Hauser (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks guys, I suspect it was wind gusts that did this, unfortunately I can't really move my grill or shield it from the wind and I have POUNDS of these pellets to use so the easiest (hopefully) fix for me will be to try giving the pellets a little water spritz before I smoke and every hour during just to keep them from flaring up.

On the plus sides the BBQ Delight pellets gave INCREDIBLE flavour to the food I smoked - my wife absolutely LOVED the Wavy Lays (she says they're the best Hickory Sticks she's ever had), the cheddar and habanero pepper jack came out better than any smoked cheese I've bought from a store, and I'm basically eating shavings of cold smoked butter every half hour as a snack - RIP my arteries!  :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 8, 2018)

I use BBQ Delight pellets all the time.  Great pellets and never a problem.  
I would ABSOLUTELY NOT ADD WATER TO THE PELLETS.  As said, it was probably a wind gust that caused the flareup.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2018)

I read their description....  Says, "Flavored" pellets...  I'm thinking they add some kind of oil to the base wood to achieve the flavoring of say... Apple wood smoke as an example...   Could be the oil that caused the flame up...  
Try Amazin Products pellets for a natural smoke....
http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I read their description....  Says, "Flavored" pellets...  I'm thinking they add some kind of oil to the base wood to achieve the flavoring of say... Apple wood smoke as an example...   Could be the oil that caused the flame up...
> Try Amazin Products pellets for a natural smoke....
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm


The site says 100% wood, if they weren't I don't want to envision the law suits.



Hauser said:


> Thanks guys, I suspect it was wind gusts that did this, unfortunately I can't really move my grill or shield it from the wind and I have POUNDS of these pellets to use so the easiest (hopefully) fix for me will be to try giving the pellets a little water spritz before I smoke and every hour during just to keep them from flaring up.
> 
> On the plus sides the BBQ Delight pellets gave INCREDIBLE flavour to the food I smoked - my wife absolutely LOVED the Wavy Lays (she says they're the best Hickory Sticks she's ever had), the cheddar and habanero pepper jack came out better than any smoked cheese I've bought from a store, and I'm basically eating shavings of cold smoked butter every half hour as a snack - RIP my arteries!  :D


Can you just set up a few chairs around it to help block wind? Some thing like that to see if it helps? We used to just drag thick cardboard out with us when ice fishing and ram it into snow to create wind breaks then when we were done, if no one else wanted to use them, bring them home and use them to start fires or gut the fish on :)


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2018)

I guess their advertising is confusing....




TomKnollRFV said:


> The site says 100% wood, if they weren't I don't want to envision the law suits.
> 
> *BBQr's Delight Natural Wood Pellets*
> *Pellets are a unique form of natural wood*. When pellets are made, all of the air within the cellular structure of the wood is evacuated, thus concentrating the wood into a very dense form, much denser than the natural tree. As compared to other wood flavor enhancers, pellets will yield a more intense smoke more quickly which seals the food, locking in natural moisture and adding smoke flavor exactly when it’s needed.  BBQr’s Delight pellets are 100% wood, no chemicals, oils or other additives!




*Whether your Smokin' or Grillin' the Sky's The Limit*
BBQr’s Delight pellets in one pound bags are made of 100% of the flavor of the wood that is indicated on the package. Jack Daniel’s Smoking Pellets are made from the used mellowing charcoal from the distillery, pulverized and mixed with sawdust then pelletized. Savory Herb is oak sawdust with leafy oregano, rosemary and thyme mixed in before pelletizing. The 13 flavors of the flavor pellet line are available online in one pound bags.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 8, 2018)

I just read through their advertisement, and it seems the pellets made for the pellet grill are all made from oak wood with sawdust from the flavor choice added to the mix. The flavor pellets(smaller bags) read as if their made from 100% wood listed on bag.

It is kinda misleading.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2018)

*Whether your Smokin' or Grillin' the Sky's The Limit*
BBQr’s Delight pellets in one pound bags are made of 100% of the flavor of the wood that is indicated on the package. Jack Daniel’s Smoking Pellets are made from the used mellowing charcoal from the distillery, pulverized and mixed with sawdust then pelletized. Savory Herb is oak sawdust with leafy oregano, rosemary and thyme mixed in before pelletizing. The 13 flavors of the flavor pellet line are available online in one pound bags.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 8, 2018)

I just want to say that those BBQ'r pellets have Sassafrass and I really want to know if any one has used them now because that just sings to my heart as a fan of root beer flavour... I've had sassafrass and very much so enjoyed it.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 8, 2018)

Fashion a wind break to fit inside the grill with heavy alum foil to stop some of the airflow.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 9, 2018)

had to be wind causing flare up.


----------



## pugsbrew (Sep 22, 2018)

I've had this happen with my AMNPS.  The wind was the culprit.  After shutting the vents down further, problem solved.


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 22, 2018)

pugsbrew said:


> I've had this happen with my AMNPS.  The wind was the culprit.  After shutting the vents down further, problem solved.


If using the tube, after you put the pellets in shake it and all the fine dust will escape through the holes, then light it..It might help with flareups. I use both the big and small tube and never had any issues at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 8, 2018)

Never had any problem using those pellets in my tray. I use a lot of B&B pellets.
I only ever had a problem with pellets one.... When I received my first tray it came with a bag of pellets. After preparing the tray according to the included instructions and lighting the pellets, letting them burn at a flame for 10 minutes and blowing out the flame,30 minutes later the pellets were on fire!

Never had that problem with any other pellets, just the original bag.


----------

